# Wet Pussy



## NeoSupaMario (Aug 25, 2012)

Disappointed, pervs?


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 25, 2012)

i imagined this....


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 25, 2012)

I knew you've thrown a cat in the water.

I HOPE YOU SUFFER AS MUCH AS THE CAT DOES >:


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Aug 25, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> I knew you've thrown a cat in the water.
> 
> I HOPE YOU SUFFER AS MUCH AS THE CAT DOES >:


 actually, he was tearing off my arm before I soaked him


----------



## Narayan (Aug 25, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > I knew you've thrown a cat in the water.
> ...


big hands for a kid.

anyway. i was expecting something like this. it was too obvious.
still you're going down the right path.

edit: i would give you a reward. but then you're under-aged.


----------



## ouch123 (Aug 25, 2012)

This one was a little too obvious, but not a bad attempt. Just done too many times.*

*No your mom jokes or that's what she said please.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 25, 2012)

ouch123 said:


> *No your mom jokes or that's what she said please.


sure. btw tell your sister same time at the pe storage room.


----------



## ouch123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Narayan said:


> ouch123 said:
> 
> 
> > *No your mom jokes or that's what she said please.
> ...


God dammit.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Aug 25, 2012)

Narayan said:


> NeoSupaMario said:
> 
> 
> > DinohScene said:
> ...


What kind of reward? Why would I be underage?


----------



## Pleng (Aug 25, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Disappointed, pervs?



You know that everybody who followed this link knew _exactly_ what the joke would be, right?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 25, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > NeoSupaMario said:
> ...


well i can only give you someone in a maid outfit. else, vulpes might punish me.


Spoiler


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 25, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Disappointed, pervs?


someone should say "no, I want to fuck that cat dry"


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Aug 25, 2012)

Narayan said:


> NeoSupaMario said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...


 perv. I can't take the reward (it's against my morals)


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah I am dissapointed


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 25, 2012)

God this was very predictable.

Swing and a miss Webster.


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 25, 2012)

I will deliver!


Spoiler


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 25, 2012)

Hmm.. I need someone who has good memes for a PedoBear. 
Out.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 25, 2012)

This has been done before here. I believe the same picture was also used.

Another shit thread courtesy of NeoSupaPauline!

By the way...my Sparklepussy sparkles in the sunlight.

:yayoldmemesthatnevergottobememes:


----------



## Narayan (Aug 25, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> Hmm.. I need someone who has good memes for a PedoBear.
> Out.


meme for a meme?


----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2012)

Narayan said:


> xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm.. I need someone who has good memes for a PedoBear.
> ...


Yo dawg.


----------



## Santee (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Law (Aug 25, 2012)

I remember this thread, wasn't this posted 3 years ago? Necrobump much?


----------



## raulpica (Aug 25, 2012)

Law said:


> I remember this thread, wasn't this posted 3 years ago? Necrobump much?


It's just a crappy repost


----------



## Law (Aug 25, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Law said:
> 
> 
> > I remember this thread, wasn't this posted 3 years ago? Necrobump much?
> ...



I know, what I'm getting at is that he should recieve a warning/ban for it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 25, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Law said:
> 
> 
> > I remember this thread, wasn't this posted 3 years ago? Necrobump much?
> ...



ReddiTemp


----------



## raulpica (Aug 25, 2012)

Law said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Law said:
> ...


Not against the rules, sadly.



Guild McCommunist said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Law said:
> ...


LOL +1 KARMA


----------



## Flame (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Narayan (Aug 25, 2012)

Flame said:


>


is it just me or that hand.



Spoiler



FAPFAPFAP


----------



## Kong Fan (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks like someone's


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 26, 2012)

_kbnft said:


> I will deliver!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Touche.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 26, 2012)

EDIT: Fuck my joke broke.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 26, 2012)

All of you shall now have a page titled "Wet Pussy" in your web history.


----------



## Pleng (Aug 26, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> All of you shall now have a page titled "Wet Pussy" in your web history.



Better than the one saying "*** *******s ******g in *** ***h**** **** a ***** h***** *******", I suppose


----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> All of you shall now have a page titled "Wet Pussy" in your web history.


Yes. And pussy licking doggy-style. And look at this guy's huge cock. And 10 chicks, 1 cock. And "wanna see my skinboat?" 


Also, private browsing FTW.


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 28, 2012)

wtf have i walked into...


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 28, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> All of you shall now have a page titled "Wet Pussy" in your web history.


*clears his browsing history*

*walks out without saying another word*


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 28, 2012)

Lol I knew it. I knew it would be a cat. Man I lol,d so hard.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 28, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> Lol I knew it. I knew it would be a cat. Man I lol,d so hard.


Really? I knew it was going to be a cat also. Therefore I didn't laugh...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 28, 2012)

Castiel said:


> cherryw17 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol I knew it. I knew it would be a cat. Man I lol,d so hard.
> ...


I think it's because he's like...12 or something. At least that's how his posts come across. Well...maybe 8 would be a better guess.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 28, 2012)

Watch my m1 lp do I sound like I'm 8 or 12? I did not laugh I was kidding. I'm thinking of not posting shit anymore. I HATE MY LIFE!!!.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 28, 2012)

cherryw17 said:


> Watch my m1 lp do I sound like I'm 8 or 12? I did not laugh I was kidding. I'm thinking of not posting shit anymore. I HATE MY LIFE!!!.



Don't take this sort of response so seriously. 
We have quite enough people here who do that, already.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 28, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> cherryw17 said:
> 
> 
> > Watch my m1 lp do I sound like I'm 8 or 12? I did not laugh I was kidding. I'm thinking of not posting shit anymore. I HATE MY LIFE!!!.
> ...


I was being serious though. He's got the grammar and sentence structure of a 12 year old.


DICKBUTT, AWAY!


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 28, 2012)

Well that's what I get for flunking engilsh and math.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 28, 2012)

Supr: YOU HAVE OFFENDED ME WITH YOUR RESPONSE AND NOW I MUST FIGHT YOU IN DEFENSE OF MY HONOR!
UNSHEATHE YOUR SWORD, KNAVE!

Unrelated: Even Einstein flunked math. He seemed to get past it fairly well.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 28, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> YOU HAVE OFFENDED ME WITH YOUR RESPONSE AND NOW I MUST FIGHT YOU IN DEFENSE OF MY HONOR!
> UNSHEATHE YOUR SWORD, KNAVE!


Shwing


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 28, 2012)

Well that was as predictable as a moistened feline.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 28, 2012)

i really want to post a pussy.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice, but what will a wet cat do against my big, hard, purple knob?



Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Nice, but what will a wet cat do against my big, hard, purple knob?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



It's been done.


----------



## Pleng (Aug 28, 2012)

Narayan said:


> i really want to post a pussy.



Keep on with the boobs. They're much more fun!


----------



## Narayan (Aug 28, 2012)

Pleng said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > i really want to post a pussy.
> ...


i didn't have a stash of boobs.


----------



## Pleng (Aug 28, 2012)

That's sad news. You need to increase your portfolio.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 28, 2012)

well, i wasn't really into boobs. more like lolis.


----------



## Pleng (Aug 28, 2012)

'sall good


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## koimayeul (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Narayan (Aug 30, 2012)

tigris said:


>


not wet enough


----------



## Veho (Aug 30, 2012)




----------

